# Who's got the lizard picture up?



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Since the site changed colors I'm getting photo's on the bottom of my screen of adorable little rats and I love it. The problem, someone has a picture of their lizard up there and I'm TERRIFIED of lizards!! So yeah thanks for making me hyperventilate and breath into a paper bag for 20 minutes because I saw that stupid picture!!! This is not a little scared people, this is terrified instantly freak out. I am just now to the point where I can stomach that stupid geico lizard on tv without jumping over the back of the couch and freaking out!

It was the first one to scroll across the screen when I went to post something. Whoever it is, I understand you might love your animal, but this is a RAT board and some of us (ok me) are terrified of such things!! 

Can we please please please take that picture off the scrolly thing before I end up at the hospital????


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I didn't even notice the pictures across the bottom until I saw this post. I have to scroll down to see them. I also didn't see the lizard so maybe additional photos have been uploaded & it was knocked off the recently added thing.


----------



## SteakBreakfast (Jul 23, 2008)

If you can request that the lizard be taken off, then I can request that the dog be taken off for the same reason. And don't be mad at the person with the lizard. It's not like he/she intentionally was trying to make you hyperventilate. Way to probably make someone feel bad for nothing of their fault.


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

Acrtually, I'm pretty sure you can "subtract" the photo gallery scroll-by at the bottom of the page by clicking on the "Rat Photos" in black text. It disappears then. I'm not sure if you have to do it every time you load a page, though.
EDIT: No, you don't have to; it stays gone.

I'm sure the person meant no harm - it's the same as posting a dog photo in the gallery. It's not a rat but they love their pet, they thought the photo was cute, and so they wanted to share it. I don't think that they knew you're phobic of lizards. 

I know it's a bummer to not see pictures of cute little ratties scrolling by at the bottom of the page, but I think it's fair to the person who uploaded the picture - there's no rule saying that pictures of other pets can't be uploaded, and they didn't mean to upset you. They had no way of knowing somebody on here would be phobic of lizards.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not blaming the person who put it there, I'm sure it's their pet and they love it and just threw it with their other pet pictures, but I'm terrified of those little things and was NOT expecting to see that picture on a board like this!! (As I'm 1/2 scared to scroll down and hit the submit key because that's how I saw it before).


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

well if it helps at all, I sat here for a solid 5 minutes watching the scroll... saw the same pictures about 3 or 4 times each.............................

no lizard showed up

but there is a snake showing up now


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, are you serious? Breathing for 20 minutes into a bag just because of a PICTURE of a lizard? You need professional help.

I hate to sound heartless but how could you possibly expect to avoid lizards in all areas of your life? Sure this isn’t a lizard forum but as others have said some people have other pets besides rats and they just want to show them off. No harm/no foul as far as I’m concerned. No offense but it’s exactly this type of catering to EVERYYONE’S idiosyncrasies which has brought political correctness to the level it is now.

Oh, and you’d hate the personalized plate on my vehicle. It’s an abbreviated version of lizard king. It’s a reference to Jim Morrison, the lead singer from The Doors. “Not to touch the earth. Not to see the sun. Nothing left to do but run, run, run. Let’s run.”


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I clicked on the Gallery and it went away. I closed this site adn reopened, and it was still gone 

Get a paper bag ready, and scroll down and do it. Phobias are irrational and we know it but it doesn't make them any less real.
My friend has a phobia about spiders, so I have seen it first hand.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

This post is funny!!!

Ok so maybe u were scared but lets be honest 20 minutes... okay.. 
Jess x


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I did a little investigating 

the pictures seem to be completely random

every time you go to a different page or refresh the page, a new set of pictures appear. They come up in no particular order too because I went to the various folders & looked at many, many, many pages of pictures in all the various catagories & I couldn't even find the lizard picture. I'm not saying it isn't there... its just some random picture that Coppermine is hosting for whomever uploaded it god only knows when.

As for the suggestion of clicking Gallery & it goes away.... doesn't do that here, it keeps coming back for me. However I noticed when I put my pointer in the area where the pictures scroll... the scroll freezes.

I don't think there is anything that can be done regarding this matter so don't give the moderators heck for not addressing it... looks like there isn't anything they can do about it. 


A little advice for the person with the lizard phobia.....

never ever plan to visit or move to Florida.... there must be 1000's of varieties of lizards running around here. 

Oh, that goes for you too Spaz.... BIG spiders! I don't much care for spiders either. Not a phobia. It is just too many of those **** things pack a poisonous bite that must be treated by a doctor. You can't hardly tell the the difference between the harmless ones & the bad ones... so it is the underside of my shoe for the ones that creep up on me.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

As far as I'm aware we - the Moderation team - are unable to change the coppermine photos. The rolling pictures can be from anyone's uploaded pictures, no matter when they were loaded, no matter by whom, providing they haven't been deleted. Clicking 'rat photos' makes it go away for me, though.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm aware the pictures are random, I've seen several pictures before and don't ever see the same ones twice.

For the person who says I need professional help. Honey you be 8 years old and walk outside of your house and be attacked by 3 more than 7ft long lizards and then tell me if your terrified of them or not ok! The neighbor kept large illegal lizards. Apparently he thought it would be a good idea to let them roam his yard, then he forgot about them and went to the store. The back gate was opened and they got out. Neglegence yes, but not my fault. I have a huge scar on my left leg all the way up to my hip from one of them batting his tail at me. I'm not even sure what kind of lizard they were, but I remember being trapped and calling for my parents to come help me for what seemed like forever. I had nothing to cimb up on and couldn't get away because they had me backed into a wall in our garage. Apparently they were "friendly" lizards and likely didn't know why I was so terrified. When I screamed and ran so fast that is what likely triggered the one to wack me with his tail and it's probably what made them corner me. They didn't eat people it was mostly veggies they ate but hey I didn't know that, when your that young and a wild animal double your size is in front of you with 2 of his "friends" that is terrifying. Not to mention the time in surgery to stitch up my leg and make sure it was clean, the time recovering because they didn't want me to walk on it because they were affraid the staples and stuff would break open. 

So yes I can and will hyperventilate at the sight of them. Green ones get me the most, brown ones not nearly as bad. 

I don't plan to go to Florida it's kind of like double torture for me. Freshwater you can't swim in and lizards everywhere! I stay far away from Hawaii also because of a few stories I've heard about the lizards there!


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

It sounds like you where attacked by an Iguana. They eat veggies, can get really large, and will tail whip when provoked. But I am no lizard expert so I may be wrong. I'm sorry that happened to you. 

Everyone handles stress and traumatic events differently.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Not a clue. The one was 7ft 5in, one was barely 8ft, and the other was 9ft, 9in if that helps. They were bright green and had spikey things like a croc on their bodies.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Definitely Iguana's... Very interesting. I know they are a popular pet lizard and can be very friendly when properly socialized.


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

actually, and i'm really, really not trying to insult you, so please don't take this the wrong way, but... maybe you ought to consider some therapy for it. i mean, there are a lot of techniques to help you overcome a phobia, things you can learn from a little counseling to lessen your reaction. i'm saying this because i've studied psychology, and i believe that for phobias, therapy often works. a therapist could go through steps to train you to relax and control your reaction.

you've got to confront it, because you're going to see lizards in your everyday life.


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

First off, I'm not your honey. Second off it wasn't meant as an insult. You misconstrued it. I have no doubt your fears are real. Read my post I never ridculed you or denied you of your affliction. I merely suggested if you are genuinely that afraid of lizards (it was just a picture) then you really do need professional help. Seriously, I am being sincere.

You're not the only one who suffered a childhood trauma. Not to play the one upsmanship game but I was bitten by a rattlesnake when I was 13. I am now 45 and still have the scar. You want pictures? I can provide it. Did your 'lizard attack' require antivenom shots? Probably not. BTW those shots are a one time good deal. You don't get to have them again if you are bitten. I don't have a problem with the snake pictures. And yes, I know we all react differently to traumatic events in our lives but you CANNOT expect the rest of the world to be put on hold while you deal with your situation.

Majority rules sweetheart. Get used to it.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I have to agree with Ratcals. Sorry.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think the matter has been dealt with now. We can't amend the scrolls, but there are ways to avoid seeing the scrolling pictures. These scrolls pick up pics on coppermine, and as far as I am aware there is no rule against putting non-rat pics there.

So rather than starting a debate over why/why not be afraid, let's just keep this ON TOPIC. This thread is about the pictures on the scroll bar, not the legitimacy/logic of one users phobia.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Seriously, I love how you are saying get professional help failing to realize the circumstances around it and what has been done. At least I don't pass out anymore from seeing them. Not much more you can do. Some people are just scared of things people seriously!! I know all about psychological stuff too, my aunt is a psychiatrist and my mother a doctor. I was mentioning that the stupid picture scared me. I in no way insulted the person who put the picture up, if you notice in my first post I said I'm sure it's your animal and you love it. I however don't exactly expect to go to a RAT board and see pictures of lizards. BTW: Lizards aren't exactly a part of everyday life around here, not sure where you guys are from! RARELY do you ever see any or pictures of them even.


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Someone on a forum I used to frequent also had a bad phobia of lizards. She couldn't look at them and the thought of handling them scared her to death. But she decided to face her fear and overcome it. She forced herself to research lizards and eventually picked one to get as a pet. (She happened to go for one of the most incredibly weird-looking lizards ever too...) She gradually accustomed herself to the lizard by watching it every day and eventually was able to interact with and handle it.

I followed her story and thought it was pretty cool. Inspiring, even... I don't have a hardcore fear of spiders or anything but I get the heebie-jeebies when I see them (or think of them running up my arm or something. AHHHHH!). So I am considering one day owning one as a pet to learn more about them and overcome my irrational fear.

I'm not saying that's what you should do (different strokes for different folks or something. I'm bad at sayings). But I thought I'd share. 

And, oh... yes... I need to make this relevant.  I turned off the scroll thing personally?! I just don't particularly care for that feature myself...


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Tell me how you turned it off please!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

See the words "Rat Photos"? It's just small font and it doesn't behave like a link. But if you just click it, it hides the photo-stream.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Ty, all hidden now...


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

No problem. 

I wonder if anyone here would freak out if I posted the picture of me just about licking my snake's face. LOL.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Kathleen - find a captive bred rose hair tarantula or chaco golden knee, probably a 1.5-2" baby, and if you can find a male at that size get it.

Both are VERY docile for 95% of the idividuals, and they don't need a ton of care or any attention... Just water, food weekly or so, and dark most of the time. 

Anyways, as for the different pics, those are from the lounge threads I think. There was one that was about what you look like (I've seen 2 of my wedding photos go by), and another about the non-rat pets you have and many people put up pictures... Thus any picture on the site is fair game on the scroll bar, I think. 

Kathleen, just be glad I didn't take individual shots of each of my 24 tarantulas... :lol:


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

This is funny - I was at an outdoor carnival thing when I was living in denver and this guy came up from behind me with a GIANT lizard/iguana thing on his arm - the thing went about halfway up his arm and he SHOVED it in my face while his friend videotaped it. 
And I just kind of looked at it 8O and looked at him - then turned around and went back to what i was doing. 
it was actually more confusing to me than anything. :? 

I saw them again a little later on and I guess they were just going around shoving their stupid iguana in unsuspecting girls' faces to try to make them scream. :roll: 

. . . I'm glad you weren't at that carnival. lol :wink: 


And tarantulas are neat - they feel like kittens!


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

This is not getting back on topic!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

time to create a thread about phobias & 'stupid things juvenile boys to pretty girls' so that the conversation can continue


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

lovinmyworm said:


> Not a clue. The one was 7ft 5in, one was barely 8ft, and the other was 9ft, 9in if that helps. They were bright green and had spikey things like a croc on their bodies.





twilight said:


> Definitely Iguana's.


Iguanas do not reach over 9 feet long. The largest of them get a little over 6 feet from nose to the tip of their tail.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

I had to go back and re-read, I missed that about what kind of lizards they were.

Ya, Jules is right, iguanas don't get that big. I don't think I've ever seen a captive lizard over three or four feet, though I've seen larger ones in the wild. But otherwise, the description sounds right... I was thinking some type of dragon, until you said they ate veggies. 

Are you sure about the measurements? Even if it was from a police report or something, they could be off. Authorities not familiar with the species can overestimate sizes.

Anyway, the size doesn't matter much (and please don't feel I'm minimizing your experience, not at all!), the fact is you were traumatized. And no wonder- even a "small" iguana, if that's what it was, can inflict serious injuries, (obviously!), and some other lizards people keep as pets can do even more damage. 

Because of the trauma, your body reacts to stimulation that brings back that memory with a panic attack. It's your natural defense gone a bit haywire, that's all.

I'm sorry you had that experience, that sucks. Your neighbor should never have left his pets unattended like that, shouldn't even have had them if it was illegal where you lived. (most lizards are legal here in NY, but some areas do have ordinances against keeping herps)

As for professional help, that's a really personal decision. I don't think the suggestion was made lightly. It can help. (I know from experience). You may never learn to "like" lizards, but you can learn coping skills to reprogram your responses. But again, how you deal with a phobia is a really personal choice, and no one should belittle you for what's obviously a true phobia, any more than they should make fun of someone who rushes to the ER with an allergic reaction to a bee sting, just because most people can "just shake off" a bee sting. :roll:

Hope shutting off the pics helped. Too bad, really, there are some very cute ratties. But you can always peruse the coppermine, and choose which images to look at. 

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

If the size is accurate, maybe caimans, not igaunas...


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Forensic said:


> If the size is accurate, maybe caimans, not igaunas...


Was thinking the same thing, actually.


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Plus she mentioned her neighbor likes to keep illegal lizards. Im pretty sure Iguanas are not illegal hehehe It probably was caimans or possibly monitors?


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

AceYourFace said:


> Plus she mentioned her neighbor likes to keep illegal lizards. Im pretty sure Iguanas are not illegal hehehe It probably was caimans or possibly monitors?


Yeah, but monitors have smooth hides, not "spikey things".


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

oh yeah thats true your right


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I can't believe you guys are still talking about this, and to debate what they were... YIKES!! Anyways, they were measured by animal control. My uncle was there with them as they measured them. They are correct measurements. They were green, spikey things, one of them was a little different and was more of a darker green or grey along with the brighter green, but the other were identical aside from size. 

Yes they were illegal, I live in Ohio if you want to go look up what is legal and what isn't I don't know. My neighbor was irresponsible and not only had illegal animals, he let them out, and then left his house. They also found an aligator in his bathtub along with several small animals that are illegal also (no clue what those were). Apparently he was not mentally stable and after this whole thing ended up doing a short stent in jail (3 days) until he was transfered to a mental instituation. I don't believe he was in jail for the attack, I believe it was for something else but I was young at the time so I don't know all the in's and out's as to why. I want to say he got nasty with the officer and that is what landed him in jail, while in jail he got worse and they ruled he wasn't mentally stable, but hey I could be wrong about that because as I said I was young so my details about that part could be off base. 

On that note, I'm done with this whole thread, it gives me the creeps. I got the pictures to turn off and while I will miss my adorable ratty pictures at the bottom of the screen it's better that I don't run the risk of seeing that lizard again!!!


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey some of us like reptiles and are just curiously trying to think of what it could have been especially because you made such a big stink about it. And no one was saying you were wrong about them being illegal. Im just saying Iguanas are not illegal. It's a very common pet for those who like lizards. But there really is no purpose for this thread anymore especially if your done with it. So im out as well. Good to hear some kind of action was taken on that guy though.


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

AceYourFace said:


> Hey some of us like reptiles and are just curiously trying to think of what it could have been especially because you made such a big stink about it. And no one was saying you were wrong about them being illegal.


Seriously. If you'd just been polite from the get-go, and said: "Hey guys, I'm uber terrified of lizards, so can someone please tell me how to make the pics go away?" Everything would've been cleared up with a lot less drama. The attitude, however, is starting to grate on my nerves, and made me momentarily want to retaliate by putting a picture of my leopard gecko, Nic, in my signature.


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

ROFLOL @ Jules berating someone for attitude. That just strikes me as funny.  :lol:

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Guys, be nice. A phobia is a phobia.


----------



## abbycrazed (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry to bump this up but I think I found out what kind of lizard it could be. There's no pictures on this link (yet). It's a local news link. 

Oregon Man Captures 6-foot Lizard


----------



## ratcals (Oct 30, 2007)

DO NOT CLICK IF YOU HAVE SCOLIODENTOSAUROPHOBIA Nile Monitor


----------



## AceYourFace (Jan 4, 2008)

I dont think thats what it was guys as mentioned above she said they had spikes.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

I must have missed where it said the size. Ugh, I wish I could figure it out!


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

Marysmuse said:


> ROFLOL @ Jules berating someone for attitude. That just strikes me as funny.  :lol:
> 
> Rejoicing in the day,
> -Mary


Oh SNAP


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I have a pet bearded dragon lizard right here. I think you are probably afraid of them because you know nothing about them. My bearded dragon is the sweetest little guy ever. He may look a tad frightening but looks can be deseving. Its like with me, I am terrified of scorpions, but I want to become a zoologist and I know at one point I will be learning about them. You just have to conquer your fear and dont let it get in the way.


----------

